# Problemas en conexion de display



## mr_espacial (Jul 21, 2006)

Hola, primeramente un saludo a toda la banda y agradeceré la ayuda ke se pueda proporcionar.

Realmente no es un problema muy grande, es relativamente simple. Solo que no he podido comprender al 100% la información que he consultado.

Estoy armando un circuito que por medio de un integrado 7404 y un 7447 mando la información a un display de 7 segmentos que me debe mostrar la traducción en decimal de unas entradas de binario de 4 bits.

Pero no puedo conectar bien el display DA05 de ánodo común, pues el diagrama me dice que debo conectar a los cátodos 11 y 13, pero solo hay 10 patitas... que puedo hacer?


----------



## SERGIOVERACRUZ (Jul 24, 2006)

si consultas la hoja de datos de los dos componentes te daras cuenta que en ambos existe la denominacion A,B,C,D,E,F y G, es decir corresponde la conexión entre si. También existe dos conexiones que van hacia el negativo, esto lo ves mas claramente en la hoja de datos del display, o puedes consultar el manual de sustituciones de ECG. espero haber resuelto tu duda.


----------



## mr_espacial (Jul 28, 2006)

Muchas gracias Sergio... lo que pasa es que los diagramas muestran 14 patitas en el display... pero ya lo pude solucionar usando prueba y error y gastando unos cuantos displays.

si a alguien le sirve, esta es la distribución de las patitas:
1 - e
2 - d
3 - ánodo común
4 - c
5 - Dp
6 - b
7 - a
8 - cátodo común
9 - f
10 - g

ahora estoy intentando hacer lo mismo, pero usando 2 integrados 7447 y 2 displays de 7 segmentos... de nuevo, gracias a Sergio y a ver si alguien sabe como es que se le debe hacer para conectarlos. Tengo una idea sobre de que se tienen que usar de alguna forma las patitas 4 y/o 5 de los 7447


----------



## icarus (Jul 28, 2006)

Conecta los dos contadores en cascada es decir si el primer contador tiene cuatro salidas QA,QB,QC y QD conectas QD del primer contador al clock el segundo contador.


----------



## chipichape (Ene 4, 2009)

Saludos a todos. Hey de casualidad alguno de ustedes sabe como polarizar o multiplexar los 8 pines de un puerto para poder controlar un display alfanumerico luminoso de 14 segmentos? y en el caso de este los segmentos van desde a,b,c,d...m, entonces como se supone que hago la conexion si los quiero controlar, digamos con un solo puerto por ejemplo del at89c51?. Porfa si alguien conoce una solucion a esto, les agradeceria mucho que me la comuniquen


----------



## wacalo (Ene 4, 2009)

Me parece que podrias usar un registro de desplazamiento de 16 bits + un latch de 16 bits o 2 registros de 8 bits + 2 latch de 8 bits, entonces envías los 14 datos en forma serial y a la salida de los registros tienes los 14 bits para los 14 segmentos en forma paralela. Lo que supongo será importante es la velocidad de refresco del display para  que no se note ningún parpadeo.
Saludos.


----------



## chipichape (Ene 4, 2009)

excelente. otra cosita, me podrias dar las referencias de los registros, y los latch vendrian siendo flip flop tipo d o tambien tienen alguna referencia especial?


----------

